# Best crepe pan: Farberware stainless.



## jvan (Apr 11, 2011)

There are several posts in various fora about crepe pans.  I've been using a stainless steel Farberware pan since the early '70s, and was wondering if anyone else had this type of pan. The handle is bakelite, with a stainless hanging ring at the end.  The only markings on the bottom, other than the Farberware logo with "Aluminum Clad Stainless Steel" are the letters JH.  I've tried a few other crepe pans, but none comes close to being as easy to use, or for turning out decently sized feathery-edged crepes.  The pan is specifically shaped to make crepes.  Easy to clean. and better than any non-stick I've ever used.  The proper temperature, a bit of butter, swirl the batter, and flip when the edge browns.


----------



## tibava (Jul 2, 2011)

I prefer this Farberware pan to anything on market today. Only issue I have with my pan - after 35 years of daily use small piece of plastic broke of the handle by the fastening screw.

Does anyone know if there is a replacement handle available for this pan?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nope.

The best pans I've used by far a simple carbon steel (black steel) pans.  There is melted butter in the batter, and to first use, butter is melted in the pan.  With three pans, I can usually do 100 crepes an hour.


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

I REALLY like the ScanPan ceramic titanium coating on there pans. They are over safe to 500 degrees for you can sear and broil. You can use metal utensils so no worries about someone messing it up with a fork or something. They make a Crepe Pan. If I made crepes or had room for another pan I would buy one because I am that confident in the products.


----------



## greenjeans (Sep 17, 2013)

I also have been using this pan since the early 70's and love it.  It is the BEST egg/crepe pan ever.  I'm looking to buy identical pans for my kids who are now cooking in their own homes.  Any ideas?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

foodpump said:


> The best pans I've used by far a simple carbon steel (black steel) pans.


+1.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Debuyer mineral b.


----------

